# Catalina 27 in the Caribbean!



## drea440 (Jun 11, 2003)

30th floor penthouse with million dollar views and a Catalina 27! Great Combo! Spacious 1200 square feet open 2 bedrooms 2 baths overlooking the vast turquoise waters, the sunrise, marinas, hotel Conquistador, Culebra, Vieques on a clear day one can see St. Thomas! Look into the bay and see Manatees and Sea Turtles feeding. 
Open the front door and feel the cross breeze and the grand view of El Yunque Rainforest where the sunsets! The cross breezes are so fresh there is no need for air conditioning. 
There is a large pool area on the harbor, two tennis courts, basketball courts, paddle ball court, many lovely tiled gazebos equipped with BBQ grills. 
Very short walk to the marina with Catamaran day sailing/snorkeling trips, a bakery/deli, grocery store, liquor store, pizza/internet café and the Velero Grill Restaurant.
Seven Sea beach 2.5 miles
Liquillo Beach Approx. 6 miles.
This is a truly a very special condo, rarely can you find a place with views from almost everywhere in the condo, Sunrise over the Caribbean and sunset over the Rainforest!
more pictures at www.caribbeandream.net
[email protected]


----------

